# I think my HD was installed wrong



## poppin_fresh (Oct 14, 2006)

I just switched from DTV HD to Dish yesterday. I couldn't figure out why I only got 5 HD channels, so I called customer service. It appears that they installed the wrong stuff. They only put up a Dish 500, so I was told I am not recieving the programming from 62.5 (?). Does this seem right? 

I'm also still on the fence about Dish's SD picture. My picture looks very low resolution and digital. I think DTVs SD was far better.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

poppin_fresh said:


> They only put up a Dish 500, so I was told I am not recieving the programming from 62.5 (?). Does this seem right?


There should be two dishes and they should aimed at substantially different angles. You should be able to confirm the existing configuration through the System Info screen. If it shows some bad stuff, you may need to run a check switch.


> I'm also still on the fence about Dish's SD picture. My picture looks very low resolution and digital. I think DTVs SD was far better.


What display mode do you have the TV set for? What is your TV type?

It sounds like the installation was an unqualified failure.


----------



## poppin_fresh (Oct 14, 2006)

They only installed 1 dish and I only get sats 110 and 119. As far as the other, I have a Samsung DLP hooked up component. I have tried the 720P and 1080i and they both look like crap. It looks like overcompressed jpeg.

I'm kinda glad the installer forgot the contract. I am not going to lock myself into anything untill I'm happy with these issues. I already miss the simplicity of my Tivo


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

poppin_fresh said:


> I just switched from DTV HD to Dish yesterday. I couldn't figure out why I only got 5 HD channels, so I called customer service. It appears that they installed the wrong stuff. They only put up a Dish 500, so I was told I am not recieving the programming from 62.5 (?). Does this seem right?
> 
> I'm also still on the fence about Dish's SD picture. My picture looks very low resolution and digital. I think DTVs SD was far better.


They owe you another dish and perhaps a switch to point at 61.5.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

poppin_fresh said:


> They only installed 1 dish and I only get sats 110 and 119. As far as the other, I have a Samsung DLP hooked up component. I have tried the 720P and 1080i and they both look like crap. It looks like overcompressed jpeg.
> 
> I'm kinda glad the installer forgot the contract. I am not going to lock myself into anything untill I'm happy with these issues. I already miss the simplicity of my Tivo


You should have 2 dishes. It also sounds like the unit isn't setup right for your system either.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

poppin_fresh said:


> I have a Samsung DLP hooked up component.


You should test HDMI (Don't buy a cable for more than $20).

Make sure you have matched the output mode of the receiver to the "native" mode of the TV (I'm thnking it is probably 720p since D* looks "better"). Some television processing systems are thrown for a loop when they are sent a signal that has been converted from their native mode to a mode that the TV must rescale.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Contact dish and compain alot. They should correct it and give you some type of compensation for the mistake.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I have the Samsung DLP Component connected at the 1080i to the TV. My HD (except for some new issues with ABC HD) is really quite good -- both video and audio. I think my HD is coming from sat 128, though I could be wrong.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

debpasc said:


> I have the Samsung DLP Component connected at the 1080i to the TV. My HD (except for some new issues with ABC HD) is really quite good -- both video and audio. I think my HD is coming from sat 128, though I could be wrong.


Debpasc,

Correct in New Mexico most of the HD channels are coming from the 129 satellite and NOT 128.

The satellite's footprint at 129 will NOT reach subscribers that are North or East of PA. All Subscribers in the Northeast need a Seperate Dish for receiving 61.5, which is the HD location for those subscribers.

John


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info and assurance, JohnL. I appreciate every bit of affirmation I can get that what I have going on is what I should have ... all of this is so far beyond my comprehension. I just want to push the red button and watch good HD TV when I want to without commercials -- so far that's what I'm getting (except for some recent ABC HD picture break-up and lack of CBS HD in my area).


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

debpasc:

You may want to look at the NM boards:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=43842&goto=newpost
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=57310&goto=newpost

I don't have one for DBSTalk.
-Ken


----------

